# The Genius That Is Nick Diaz.......



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*Memorable Nick Quotes........*:happy02::happy02::happy02:


“If people can’t handle watching me or they can't handle the intensity of my life or they can’t handle me cussing saying **** this and ****, then you know, I think people really need to become a little more mature, kinda grow up a little bit…”

So Nick, would you agree your marijuana smoking has got in the way of your fight career?
"Actually, on the contrary, my fight career has gotten in the way of my marijuana smoking."

"He just lost again right? See what I mean? You are promoting Rich Franklin and this motherfucker, here he is, letting it ride and he's just trying to uphold his image. The guy's a ******* teacher. He's a school teacher - that's what he is. If I was going to fight him I'd be pretty damn confident. I'm going to fight a teacher not a fighter. There are plenty of teachers I wanted to beat up."

"If you're getting paid more than me, I'm definitely more excited about this ass whoopin I'm gonna put down on you."

For the record do you own a computer?
"After my last fight I bought one, I have no clue how to work it nor have any intention of chatting on here with you whores."

Rogan: "So now do you have respect for Diego?"
Diaz: "Naw, not really."

“Back in the day, a Ninja didn’t have his girlfriend sitting in the tree waiting to kill shit.”

"See if people are gonna hate just cause I say the word motherfucker, then **** them, I don't have time to worry about marketing and shit, in my last fight my hair looked like shit cause all I did was train... I have other letters but i'm not that good of a reader."

Coming out of the UFC 67 weigh-ins:
"Diablo? who the **** calls me diablo?"

All in relation to Gomi:
"He kinda just put his head down and looped some ******* punch out there that smacked me...I was like what the ****?!?!?!?"

"There he is ....that little fucker."

“That little fucker hit me with a Hadukan or something.”

"I beat his ass. But you know, that little fucker. Man that fucker is tough. I mean I hit him, but then he comes out with this karate shit and little dude can bang. I mean he fucked up my eye and shit... That's why I went to the ground and go go'd him. You dont see that shit in MMA. Who in MMA go go's anyone cept me."

With regards to the Riggs hospital brawl:
Trigg - "You should have just closed the door Nick."
Nick - "How the **** am I gonna close the door? I ain't no bitch."

"For the record, right now, I think someone needed to come out and say it: I think smoking pot is good for mixed martial artists. It's a new day and age, this is, uh, the year ... **** year is it? I don't know, because I've been training and smoking pot like I should, instead of paying attention to other bullshit, which I don't do."

On fighting in Stockton:
“Fighting in Stockton is going to be great for me. Stockton is a great fight town because if you drive long enough on some of these roads you’ll probably see a pretty good street fight.”

“So my bottom line is I wanted to get a bunch of this stuff off my chest is … is that … you know … I’m not no chump. I’m not going to just talk shit or whatever. I can’t remember where I was really going with that.”

"Because you get high all the time, you can't find people that train all the time. But if you get high and train, you will get high and train all the time together and it will be ******* massive-takeover-smoke-weed-and-kill-people shit."

"Making weed illegal is a little bit paranoid, don't you think? It's like saying God made a mistake, you know what I mean? It's like, you've got the whole world and Earth and all its holy creations, right? And God is like, Hmm, lookit, my whole world in all its holy ways, and he's like, Oh-my-me-oh-shit, I left weed in here. Yeah right, I left weed in here. Oh, shouldn't have smoked that joint on the third day."

The hydrogenated chocolate incident:
Jesse Holland (UFCmania): Who paints their hair and toes?
"Dude everybody. C’mon man. Even Hermes Franca. One day he comes in with that goofy haircut. You got Jens Pulver, ******* Mayhem Miller. Some bitch he was talking to tried to offer me this piece of hydrogenated chocolate. What the **** are these guys into? Give me some real chocolate. Real fighters eat real chocolate."

“If I have a girlfriend, I don’t bring her to flaunt her. She doesn’t get to reap the benefits of me being famous."

“I’m trying to fight Sakurai, I’m trying to fight K.J. Noons, I’m trying to fight Anderson Silva, I’m trying to fight everybody. I’m trying to fight Georges motherfucking St.Pierre. I’m trying to fight … I didn’t mean to call Georges a motherfucker, but I ain’t got no problem getting there and fighting the best people in the world. Georges is a nice guy. I’m trying to fight Jon Fitch, I’m trying to fight Silva, I’m trying to fight K.J. Noons, I’m trying to fight everybody. I’m trying to fight Takanori Gomi, Sakurai, I’m trying to **** everybody up. **** this shit. This is ******* gangster ******* warfare. I don’t give a ****. You know what I mean?”

"Don’t be scared homie!"

*I saw these quotes online and the originals actually tracked back to sherdog. lol, I guess they actually get it right overthere sometimes.*


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

The fact that Diaz hasn't received an honoray degree from most Ivy League schools just baffles the shit out of me.


----------



## faustus34 (Jul 17, 2007)

What a perfect scare tactic to keep people away from pot! If this is what it does to someone, then it should be enough evidence to abstain for life, haha.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Why this guy isnt a superstar puzzels me. Im completely serious. He is a very entertaining and backs it up pretty well in the ring or cage. He has win over Gomi (i dont care if it was turned into a NC he schooled him), Robbie Lawler and Frank Shamrock. Those are some impressive wins in my book.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Hehehe, awesome. Although he isn't being ironic - it's still pretty funny. Better this interesting shit than dull stuff.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

lol I bet he never even cracked a smile during any of those moments hut it's still sooooo funny...Diaz is the shit lol


----------



## Randomus (Apr 30, 2009)

Nick cracks me up.

One of my coaches told me a story about how him, Nate, Jake Shields, and someone else were walking up Durant to grab a bit to eat from Nick and Nate's favorite local Indian place.

Some guys were smoking a blunt when everyone walked by... didn't recognized Jake or Nate, but said something along the lines of, "Is that mother fu**ing Nick Diaz right there?" 

Hahahaha.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

haha, awesome. Been a fan of Nick's since his first fight in the UFC, turning out to be a giant pot head only sweetened the deal for me.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Its weird how Nick Diaz is, I'm not sure if I'm a fan of his or not. I use to want to see him loose, but he's a good fighter, I just don't know if I should cheer for him. Funny thing is Nick Diaz is one of those guys that when he fights, I watch. I would never miss one of his fights. So like him or hate him, he's doing something right because he's got me hooked on watching him fight.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

I love the way he starts talking to his opponents like lawler and Frank. Makes it more exciting to me. Usually starts when hes got his rythym and is closing in. He is who he is , not a phoney, not that bright but who cares hes always great to watch, and thats what matters to most of us.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

He's a combination of a Rockstar, and Gordon Ramsay. He smokes a lot of pot, and swears a lot. He could be in a punk rock band.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i think people underestimate nick's intelligence, because he is a poor speaker. but modern psychology recognizes many different types of intelligence, not just one. nick may not be much for lingistic intelligence but his body-kinesthetic intelligence is off the charts.

contrarily, haven't any of you ever met someone who was a smooth speaker but sucked at sciences and maths, or was ridiculously uncoordinated? intelligence covers a wide variety of human functions and you can't just take one facet of their intelligence and call it the entirety.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

HexRei said:


> i think people underestimate nick's intelligence, because he is a poor speaker. but modern psychology recognizes many different types of intelligence, not just one. nick may not be much for lingistic intelligence but his body-kinesthetic intelligence is off the charts.
> 
> contrarily, haven't any of you ever met someone who was a smooth speaker but sucked at sciences and maths, or was ridiculously uncoordinated? intelligence covers a wide variety of human functions and you can't just take one facet of their intelligence and call it the entirety.


We had this discussion before, and I don't mean to open it up. I just want to know what is body-kinetics(Kinestheitic) intelligence?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

people who are good at physical activities, basically. the motor-skills portion of your intelligence. someone whose brain is more fully geared toward grace and physical tasks and they pick them up quicky.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

HexRei said:


> people who are good at physical activities, basically. the motor-skills portion of your intelligence. someone whose brain is more fully geared toward grace and physical tasks and they pick them up quicky.


A talented athlete?:dunno:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

yes. some people just have natural aptitude toward grace and physical control of their body, and that all happens in the brain. its why you can take two people with similar builds, strength, etc, but one will pick up a sport or other "hands-on" acitivity faster than the other. it can also apply to other fields like arts, drama, dancing, things that involve working with your body, and could extend past just physical agility to the kind of gameplanning and outthinking of your opponent that happens in MMA.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

HexRei said:


> yes. some people just have natural aptitude toward grace and physical control of their body, and that all happens in the brain. its why you can take two people with similar builds, strength, etc, but one will pick up a sport or other "hands-on" acitivity faster than the other. it can also apply to other fields like arts, drama, dancing, things that involve working with your body.


But this ability can be hidden with hard work. Rich Franklin works so hard, that we can't actually determine whether he is talented or not. Can this apply to Nick?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i think nick has a natural aptitude, given that he has been doing it from such a young age and doesn't really seem to work as hard as guys like rich. i mean he smokes like a chimney, lol.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Umm, reflexes & athletic ability don't equate to intellectual prowess in any quantifiable way whatsoever and thus can not qualify 'intelligence'.

if one is to make an argument that Nick Diaz is more intelligent than his diction demonstrates then that hat should be hung on the right-hemisphere. Jits clearly requires a different thought process than other forms of combat. Things associated with the right-hemisphere like big-picture-thinking, empathy / empathic reaction and creativity are traits which Nick has demonstrated in his jits game.

Diction is not the end-all of intelligence. It may be one indicator but a far superior indication of intelligence is the ability to say something true, or to communicate an idea, simply... in as few words as possible.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

shatterproof said:


> Umm, reflexes & athletic ability don't equate to intellectual prowess in any quantifiable way whatsoever and thus can not qualify 'intelligence'.


Many psychologists disagree with you. Google the term, Gardner and others have endorsed this concept. It's a mental aptitude that simply manifests itself physically.



> if one is to make an argument that Nick Diaz is more intelligent than his diction demonstrates then that hat should be hung on the right-hemisphere. Jits clearly requires a different thought process than other forms of combat. Things associated with the right-hemisphere like big-picture-thinking, empathy / empathic reaction and creativity are traits which Nick has demonstrated in his jits game.


Right/left hemisphere differentiality is wildly overstated in pop psychology. In many people, these lateralizations are not clearly delineated at all and are spread between the two hemispheres.

But I tend to agree that he shows creativity and critical thinking in his fight game, I did say above that it "could extend past just physical agility to the kind of gameplanning and outthinking of your opponent that happens in MMA." 



> Diction is not the end-all of intelligence. It may be one indicator but a far superior indication of intelligence is the ability to say something true, or to communicate an idea, simply... in as few words as possible.


And what if one can do neither well, but is a great mathemetician? Could it possibly be that there are multiple types of intelligence?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

shatterproof said:


> Umm, reflexes & athletic ability don't equate to intellectual prowess in any quantifiable way whatsoever and thus can not qualify 'intelligence'.


Stop talking about things you know nothing about.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Many psychologists disagree with you. Google the term, Gardner and others have endorsed this concept. It's a mental aptitude that simply manifests itself physically.
> 
> Right/left hemisphere differentiality is wildly overstated in pop psychology. In many people, these lateralizations are not clearly delineated at all and are spread between the two hemispheres.


Actually... i am familiar with Gardner -- although i don't know who the others you speak of are since in my expiriance his opinions are not the status quo. And it is intellectually dishonest to assign values such as 'pop' to one very widely accepted, be it simplistic, theory of cognitive profiling while exalting Howard Gardner's educationalist concepts of five, six, or seven (how many is he up to now anyways?), minds. His work is interesting... but has yet to be qualified by the majority of his peers. The fact remains that the medical community believes whole heartedly that attributes like reflex are completely unmanaged reaction to stimuli. I don't think anyone with half a brain could believe that the dominance of one hemisphere over the other is some sort of cognitive monopoly for the majority. There is plenty of grey area and assigning names to each aspect of our thought process or to personality traits could go on forever.



> But I tend to agree that he shows creativity and critical thinking in his fight game, I did say above that it "could extend past just physical agility to the kind of gameplanning and outthinking of your opponent that happens in MMA."
> 
> 
> And what if one can do neither well, but is a great mathemetician? Could it possibly be that there are multiple types of intelligence?


Of course? I thought we were talking about phonetics, not math. Obviously there are a variety of manifestations of intellegence. Reflex, for example, just doesn't happen to be a contributing factor to any of them. What you describe as his execution of a gameplan is not what Gardner describes as Bodily-kinesthetic intelligence. He talks more about muscle memory, which again... is not a very widely accepted theory.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

we're not just talking about reflex. we're talking about ability to learn and improve complex physical tasks quickly.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

J.P. said:


> *Memorable Nick Quotes........*:happy02::happy02::happy02:
> 
> 
> “If people can’t handle watching me or they can't handle the intensity of my life or they can’t handle me cussing saying **** this and ****, then you know, I think people really need to become a little more mature, kinda grow up a little bit…”
> ...





faustus34 said:


> What a perfect scare tactic to keep people away from pot! If this is what it does to someone, then it should be enough evidence to abstain for life, haha.


 
hillarious..im actually blazing right now....what scchool does he have a degree from?????????:thumb02:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Nick Diaz said:


> “Back in the day, a Ninja didn’t have his girlfriend sitting in the tree waiting to kill shit.”


How the hell do you even get there?


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

HexRei said:


> we're not just talking about reflex. we're talking about ability to learn and improve complex physical tasks quickly.


like i said... i used reflex as an example. Gardner argues that reflex is infact a form of existential intelligence. 

by that logic... breathing and blinking makes one intelligent. :confused03:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

shatterproof said:


> a far superior indication of intelligence is the ability to say something true, *or to communicate an idea, simply... in as few words as possible*.


**** off. I win? 

Don't babies do this by saying the word "bottle" if they want a drink. How does that apply?


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

haha, yeah guess i should have qualified that comment with 'it's my opinion that'.

Took the first 5 years of me running my company to realize that it's usually the eloquent fast talkers who do fu*k all or don't understand the scope, while those who can state the problem and solution in concise terms do their god damn jobs right


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

IronMan said:


> How the hell do you even get there?


I dont know but that weed had to be super expensive.



shatterproof said:


> haha, yeah guess i should have qualified that comment with 'it's my opinion that'.
> 
> Took the first 5 years of me running my company to realize that it's usually the eloquent fast talkers who do fu*k all or don't understand the scope, while those who can state the problem and solution in concise terms do their god damn jobs right


 Givin props for telling it like it is. Ive seen it more than once.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Stop talking about things you know nothing about.


good point. :sarcastic12:


----------



## Brainshank (Nov 25, 2008)

jcal said:


> I love the way he starts talking to his opponents like lawler and Frank. Makes it more exciting to me. Usually starts when hes got his rythym and is closing in. He is who he is , not a phoney, not that bright but who cares hes always great to watch, and thats what matters to most of us.


I am a huge Diaz fan, and wholeheartedly agree with this. It cracks me up when he starts talkin sh*t to his opponents during a fight.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

Classic! Diaz is a pimp so if you don't like it [email protected]%@ you little f*&@ers:thumbsup:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I have to come clean....the only reason I was hating on Nick Diaz is because I'm not nearly as articulate as he is. Hopefully one day......


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

shatterproof said:


> like i said... i used reflex as an example. Gardner argues that reflex is infact a form of existential intelligence.
> 
> by that logic... breathing and blinking makes one intelligent. :confused03:


there is a difference between voluntary and involuntary reflex. natural breathing and blinking are example of involuntary reflex that can temporarily voluntarilty controlled, and that is not what Gardner was talking about.

what Gardner is referring to is behaviors that are learned and voluntarily controlled. There is a massive difference between involuntary breathing (which you can do while unconscious) and juking your opponent and throwing a cross at the right time, or catching a pop fly at the edge of left field, which are learned skills, and which some people inherently find easier to learn.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

You need characters like Diaz in every kind of sport. It's just that much better since he can actually fight. All the trash talking has some merit, albeit senseless most the time, lol. I'm still a Diaz fan, he always brings a good fight.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

box said:


> You need characters like Diaz in every kind of sport. It's just that much better since he can actually fight. All the trash talking has some merit, albeit senseless most the time, lol. I'm still a Diaz fan, he always brings a good fight.


The thing is, he would be much more appreciated if he was mute. Whenever he, talks as we can see, he sounds retarded.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

shatterproof said:


> good point. :sarcastic12:


Hexrei is right, you are wrong, go away.



shatterproof said:


> like i said... i used reflex as an example. Gardner argues that reflex is infact a form of existential intelligence.
> 
> by that logic... breathing and blinking makes one intelligent.


^You have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

he is one of my favorite fighters....but his personality is absolutely terrible....:thumbsdown:


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

agree with *HexRei*, maybe Diaz isn;t a good speaker just because he didn;t have enough time to read books when he was little ?

All quotes are golden though :thumb02:


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

HexRei said:


> there is a difference between voluntary and involuntary reflex. natural breathing and blinking are example of involuntary reflex that can temporarily voluntarilty controlled, and that is not what Gardner was talking about.
> 
> what Gardner is referring to is behaviors that are learned and voluntarily controlled. There is a massive difference between involuntary breathing (which you can do while unconscious) and juking your opponent and throwing a cross at the right time, or catching a pop fly at the edge of left field, which are learned skills, and which some people inherently find easier to learn.


As it pertains to Diaz. i still contend that he has shown himself to be a very creative individual and thus demonstrated his intellegence beyond what his diction suggests. If you want to go all intellectually fueled jihad on it for mentioning the right-hemesphere -- a wholey medically acceptable hypothisis -- then i think you should look deeper into where Gardner started his work and the glaring divergence between his work and his contemporaries (and derivatives) which you are hanging your argument on.

There was a symposium held by Howard Gardner in the mid 90s where he argued that blinking, and controlled breathing, are quantifiable examples of bodily-kinesthitics. That is why they were used as examples. That a person with dry eyes will develop a shorter interval between blinks, demonstrating an existential intelligence pertaining to their particular condition. Blinking was used as an example because Gardner figured that if you took a selection of people with the same condition and one learned to blink more, faster than the others, then he could quantify the theory. Also, as you mentioned -- blinking and breathing can be controlled by the conscious mind. The medical community pushed back pointing out that even though a person can develop skills which are otherwise subconscious, that doesn't change the nature of those reactions within the brain, which are still predominantly controlled by the visual cortex. 

blinking does not a genius make.

if you actually want to expand your knowledge of the subject, then i'd suggest checking out some of the derivatives that Gardner drew from. Christian Wolff in particular, because his MI theory has existed since the 18th century, but Louis Thurstone might be more up your ally since Gardner's MI theory is a nearly verbatim quote from his work, published in the 30s or 40s. L.L. Thurstone is another who's work Gardner drew from since he too theorized that the measurement of intelligence was far too complex to measure by a single ability and i believe he would show up in the bibliography of Gardner's '83 book.

Howard Gardner (and his derivatives) all have one thing in common; the belief in multiple intelligence, or the unending complexity in measuring intelligence. However, Gardner shares one divergence with his laundry list of derivatives and his contemporaries (like Dr. Robert Sternberg or Dr. Anthony Gregorc who's book pointed out that the ability to learn strategy and react quickly are their own forms of established and quantifiable intelligence): motoric function. He remains outside of the consensus with his assertion that otherwise instinctual reactions are a quantifiable demonstration of a sort of intelligence which is the big hangup on his motoric assertations. It's an educationalist and fiat argument that the individual who is a great sprinter but can't be taught to read, write, create or do long division is somehow an idiot savant because of their muscle memory. 

as with any science... it all boils down to quantification. a theory is just a nice way to get paid.





TheNegation said:


> Hexrei is right, you are wrong, go away.
> 
> ^You have no idea what you are talking about.


your contributions to this discussion are outstanding. build that post count. :sarcastic12:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

shatterproof said:


> your contributions to this discussion are outstanding. build that post count. :sarcastic12:


I have a pretty big problem with your over-simplification of what was being talked about in one of your first posts in this thread. I'm not here to defend Hexreis POV, though he shouldn't have used Gardner.

If you want a proper discussion on what should and should not be used to quantify intelligence, I'd be more than happy to oblige in a weeks time, but right now it's not something I can do.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Personally on the argument I would say there are multiple types of skills / talents / abilities - but inteligence has to be judged as a whole. An amazing mathmatician who dies while changing a lightbulb with wet hands - would be a skilled mathmatician - who is stupid - in my book anyway.
(But perhaps my book has very big letters and lots of pictures ;P)

Nick Diaz smokes pot, talks random shit, and fights for a living. He is a skilled fighter who happens to be... A GENIUS! ;P


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> I have a pretty big problem with your over-simplification of what was being talked about in one of your first posts in this thread. I'm not here to defend Hexreis POV, though he shouldn't have used Gardner.
> 
> If you want a proper discussion on what should and should not be used to quantify intelligence, I'd be more than happy to oblige in a weeks time, but right now it's not something I can do.


i wait with baited breath...

no wait, i don't. :confused05:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

So you want a proper discussion or not? I mean, thats what your original problem was wasn't it? 

I don't tend to argue half assedly about things I care about, Psychology is one of those things.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> I have a pretty big problem with your over-simplification of what was being talked about in one of your first posts in this thread. I'm not here to defend Hexreis POV, though he shouldn't have used Gardner.
> 
> If you want a proper discussion on what should and should not be used to quantify intelligence, I'd be more than happy to oblige in a weeks time, but right now it's not something I can do.


Sum it up quick by just saying J cal is the epitamy of human mma intelligence!:confused05:


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

diaz is the man hahaha


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

jcal said:


> Sum it up quick by just saying J cal is the epitamy of human mma intelligence!:confused05:


I don't think I can call someone who spells epitome "epitamy" the epitome of anything regarding intelligence.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> I don't think I can call someone who spells epitome "epitamy" the epitome of anything regarding intelligence.


Well I tried


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

hahah that guys ******* hilarious


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol awesome find.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I dont care what the medical comunities point of view is I think Diaz is an utter moron, If brains were dynamite the Diaz family couldnt blow up a mail box. They are both great fighters but neither should ever do an interview again because they come of as somewhere past mildly retarted.


----------

